# God's Wine for Spiritual Battle



## RamistThomist (Jul 23, 2007)

> Zechariah 9:15, "The Lord of hosts will protect them,
> and they shall devour, and tread down the sling stones,
> and *they shall drink and roar as if drunk with wine*,
> and be full like a bowl,
> drenched like the corners of the altar.



"But the passage pictures Israel drunk with another kind of wine: filled with the wine of Yahweh's Spirit, Israel would be bold, wild, untamed, boisterous in battle. This suggests one dimension of the symbolism of wine in the Lord's Supper: it loosens our inhibitions so that we wil fight the Lord's battles in a kind of drunken frenzy. If this sounds impious, how much more Psalm 78:65, where the Divine Warrior himself is described as a mighty man overcome with wine? Yahweh fights like Samson, but far more ferociously than Samson: *He fights like a drunken Samson!"*

Grape juice, we must admit, does not have the same effect.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 23, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> "But the passage pictures Israel drunk with another kind of wine: filled with the wine of Yahweh's Spirit, Israel would be bold, wild, untamed, boisterous in battle. This suggests one dimension of the symbolism of wine in the Lord's Supper: it loosens our inhibitions so that we wil fight the Lord's battles in a kind of drunken frenzy. If this sounds impious, how much more Psalm 78:65, where the Divine Warrior himself is described as a mighty man overcome with wine? Yahweh fights like Samson, but far more ferociously than Samson: *He fights like a drunken Samson!"*
> 
> Grape juice, we must admit, does not have the same effect.



 Too much grape juice had a somewhat different effect on me, once (and only once).


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 23, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Too much grape juice had a somewhat different effect on me, once (and only once).



I got a buzz from drinking chicory and coffee one time. I didn't see it coming, though.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I wasn't talking about a buzz. To put it clinically, drinking a quart of grape juice on an empty stomach had a similar effect to drinking golytely.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 23, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Well, I wasn't talking about a buzz. To put it clinically, drinking a quart of grape juice on an empty stomach had a similar effect to drinking golytely.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 23, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Well, I wasn't talking about a buzz. To put it clinically, drinking a quart of grape juice on an empty stomach had a similar effect to drinking golytely.



oops, I might have revealed too much then!


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 24, 2007)

What I most love about that link is how this stuff comes in a "Great Pineapple flavor". It makes it sound like it would be an enjoyable beverage experience.


----------

